

Internet Compulsion Disorder: - billyarzt
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2011/12/internet-compulsion-disorder-should-we-include-it-in-the-dsm/249905/

======
dmm
"Over hundreds of thousands of years, our hunter-gather ancestors ate diets
that were mostly vegetarian and low in fat, salt, and sugar"

Who do they think ate all the Pleistocene Megafauna? Hmm? Hmm?

